# Good Deal Or Not?



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

As you'll note, we're brand new to this forum - - and for a good reason. We haven't yet purchased an Outback but are looking at a 2003 21RS. Has been well maintained and looks to be in good condition. We would be the third owners. The asking price is $11,000.00 which includes a Reese towbar and some additional extras. Those of you who know these trailers can help us make a decision. From what we've read tonight on this page, you all love your trailers. What do you think?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

It seems a little expensive but if it is maintained im sure others with more experience will chime in. We bought our tt a year ago, one yr. old and paid 13000. I looked for awhile though. And as others will tell u, it might pay to go outside your area. Where are u located? I found a great outback dealer in Illinois, Timberview, even if u are not close to the area call and ask for paul. We found ours at another dealership that did not deal with outbacks( it was a trade) he gave me all kinds of advice, When/if we upgrade I will definately go to him. Also some here will send u to Marci at Lakeshore, She posts on this site and is also seems nice. Good luck and u are definately looking at a great tt. Also some other things to post for better advice is what are u planning to tow it with and how far u plan on traveling, flat lands or hills, dry camping or with hookups, kids?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi outbacknewbie
















Outbackers! 

There was a discussion about Holman RV in Cincinatti and the fact that they were selling brand new 21rs LE's for $11,991.00.
You can read about it HERE

You might even try to hook up with the author of that thread (mons02035) who sounded like they may be looking to move up and out of their 2007 21rs









Good luck in your endeavor!


----------



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

We're in the southeastern part of the country and not headed anytime soon to Illinois. We'll be pulling this (unless my husband finally buys the truck of his dreams) with a Ford F150 5.4 liter engine. Some flat lands, some mountainous terrain. Seems a little expensive to us, too, but it IS in great shape, and it has probably $1,000 + extras that we'd have to purchase. We'll be interested to read more from all of you. This appears to be a great forum. Have seen Marci's ads, but "new" is too expensive, no matter the discount. The LE's don't appeal to us because they're missing features that made us like the 21RS. Great suggestions, though, and we do so appreciate them all.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey there! Welcome!

There are deals out there on newer models. The slower economy is going to help bring prices down too I beleive. Maybe a unit in good condition, but make sure you are looking around. Many dealers are willing to work with you to make something move on thier lot. Use a PDI check list if you have your heart set on this one. It'll help you understand the actual condition. Good luck, take your time!

Eric


----------



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Hey there! Welcome!
> 
> There are deals out there on newer models. The slower economy is going to help bring prices down too I beleive. Maybe a unit in good condition, but make sure you are looking around. Many dealers are willing to work with you to make something move on thier lot. Use a PDI check list if you have your heart set on this one. It'll help you understand the actual condition. Good luck, take your time!
> 
> Eric


"I must go down to the sea again . . ."
_What_ kind of a check list? What does PDI represent?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

See if they have any wiggle room on the price.

If not, and you really like it and it is what you want, then I guess it all depends on whether YOU think it is worth it. The hitch adds a little value, and some mods also add value.

Is it worth it to you?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

There are a couple of pdi checklists out on the web and if u do a search here u can find them. The pdi stands for predelivery checklist. It covers alot of stuff and it helps you to find any potential problems. Plus it will make u more familar with your unit. Also when it comes to doing the pdi ask if a outbacker lives near u, they may be willing to go with u and walk u through it. I am new and learning alot. One of the best things about this site is that outbacker love to help each other and have a great time doing it. Good luck


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here's the link to the PDI Checklist


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I know folks trade up all the time -- but I would be interested on why it had two owners in four years -- did they find something that worried them or just traded up???


----------



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> I know folks trade up all the time -- but I would be interested on why it had two owners in four years -- did they find something that worried them or just traded up???


Good point. Have wondered the same thing after leaving owner number two, whose reasons we know. Will email them to ask about owner one and her reason for selling.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Whatever you decide to do -- i would bring along someone that knows RVs top to bottom to check it out -- i would turn on every system, test every plug, and being paranoid -- i would also ask for a test tow to make sure that the frame tracks true and that one of the reasons they are getting rid of it wasn't that it towed funny... of course you can look at the tires and get that answer almost right away...


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Outbacknewbie

I would surely wonder why this trailer is headed for the 3rd owner in such a short period of time.

I would suggest to do some shopping or price comparison on a site like www.rvtrader.com or www.rv.net before you decide. 
e-bay also has some listed for price comparison. $11,000 to me sounds like a lot for a '03

You could also watch this site.

We found our dealer through a computer search.

Also "A Big Welcome" to the site.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

holman rv new 

check these prices they will email u the sale price


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I am in VA and I have a 21rs that I am thinking of selling, it is a 06 and in perfect shape .... PM me if your interested.


----------



## pascodave (Feb 11, 2008)

We just purchased our first outback yesterday. 2008 21 RS for $16000. Preshow special, but by all accounts seemed like the deal of the day. We can't wait to use it. If you're # is good, we got a great deal!

Dave


----------

